
Apple Claims Amazon Improperly Using ‘App Store’ Trademark - macco
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-21/apple-sues-amazon-com-over-use-of-app-store-trademark.html
======
macco
Can you really trademark something generic like "App Store" in the US? Maybe
somebody should trademark a "Software Store".

